# Can a 700lb girl be on top?



## Pauline (Nov 26, 2009)

Well.....i cant show you a picture, but i say YES!! My hubby only weighs 160lbs and i feel like im going to break him, and my legs do hurt after awhile from bending backwards.....but lemme just say that.....yup it works. After a huge meal where he feeds me dessert afterwards and rubs my STUFFED & round, warm belly....lets just say its heaven. Yes, a bitsy difficult but do-able! Im sorry if this is off the subject but i was just feeling ummm a bit.... well i wish i was there now, but hes asleep!! Dang i love that man! :kiss2: 

View attachment me and my sweetie.jpg


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 26, 2009)

Atta girl, Pauline!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 26, 2009)

I had an ex gf who was over 700 and I survived...very nicely I might add!! :bow:


----------



## B00TS (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never had the privilege of experiencing such a wonderful thing happening to me but I can dream can't I ?


----------



## Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

Your husband is a lucky guy!


----------



## Teleute (Nov 27, 2009)

Heh... my thought was, just try telling a 700lb girl she CAN'T be on top and see how that works out for you!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

i see nothing wrong with this thread....i think its great. Carry on


----------



## Plainguy (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally I'd have to say YES!! My ex-gf was just a tad over 600 and it was glorious. . Need I say more


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 29, 2009)

Miss Pauline : Yee haw! Even at 800lbs you are definitely capable of putting on a cowgirl hat and riding your hubby like a wild stallion with your ginormous sexy body! Gitty up Horsee!!!


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 30, 2009)

A-MAZING! :bow: id love a big huge sexy 700 pound + girl on top of me rawr!:wubu:


----------



## S13Drifter (Dec 30, 2009)

haha well I learned something today. And +1 for a happy couple.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 31, 2009)

Pauline: I'm sure your hubby wouldn't mind if you woke him up in the middle of the night :happy:


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think a 700 pound girl can do just about anything she wants to do.


----------



## joey86 (Jun 24, 2011)

Only 700 hehe


----------



## knightmare870 (Jul 13, 2011)

700 sounds like a friggin' dream right there. Try finding a FA that doesn't want a 700 lb woman on top of him.


----------



## knobby59 (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know, but I would dearly love to find out!!!!!


----------

